# One person Market



## starduster (Nov 29, 2008)

I am getting a bit cheekeir.
Tis only a short while since I bravely ventured out to my first market in a long time.
For some reason when I woke up this morning I kept thinking that before Christmas I should go squat some where in our tiny township and set up a stall.I have ended up with all the inssurance I need in a quirky way so that probably has helped to free me up.When I approached my inssurance company they had said no that wasn't their field to insure soap. My inssurance being up for renewal was all changed as I had sold off a busness property. In the new inssurance they cover me for Produce so there I was , now covered after all. I had got  cover for the other market.
I toyed with the idea of doing it today as I felt pretty good, then just packed my stuff into my car.Emailed some friends and headed down the 5.5 ks.
I figured out that times are changing and people will be more accepting of unusual actions.
I squatted on the property which is a closed gallery opposite our local museum.Then phoned a few friends to announce I was in town.Some turned up and I had a ball.A whole 24 vehicles came past in that 2 hours till it started to rain.
I sold some soaps and got heaps of waves and laughter from passers by. In so many ways it was well worth it even tho my legs weren't to keen on the whole thing.
I wonder where my soaps will take me next.
If I go back will the council officials turn a blind eye, maybe others will join me. It really was a hoot.
Thats a photo of me resting while setting up. It looked much better all finished but I forgot to get piccies then ,I was too busy having fun


----------



## heartsong (Nov 29, 2008)

*soap*

good for you!  market sales-my absoloute favorite way to sell. i love to see their reactions to my soaps, especially when they've found their fragrance.

i also love the fresh air and human contact from the vendor's and the public.  it gets me out of my shell, as i tend to be a little reclusive.

you go, girl! more power to ya!


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad you had fun and more importantly, really glad you did it!  People remember the unusual especially when they can have a laugh and you entertain them.....well done


----------



## honor435 (Apr 8, 2009)

good for you, i have a cottage where i am going to make and cure my soap(hubbys kicking me out!) and im tempted to put a sign at the top of drivemway when im home, handmade soap for sale and see what happens? should I???


----------



## starduster (Apr 8, 2009)

*It depends*



			
				honor435 said:
			
		

> good for you, i have a cottage where i am going to make and cure my soap(hubbys kicking me out!) and im tempted to put a sign at the top of drivemway when im home, handmade soap for sale and see what happens? should I???



Where abouts are you Honor ?
It maybe posiible for you to t a permit from your council.
Or it maybe safe to risk just setting up and seeing what happens.
It is always best to get your facts on local laws and then work out which ones to follow and how far you can push the envelope on others.
If you are wanting to test the market out and you know that first up you would only get a warning from the council to desist and obtain permits then it maybe worth going down that track.
But always I would first make a phone call or a visit to the council while being vague on your total intentions and just asking what would be necessary if you did set up.At that stage don't put anything in writing or even give a specific address of where you might be doing it. 
Thats how I would start .
  Good luck what ever you do


----------



## honor435 (Apr 8, 2009)

Iam in minnesota. Iam going to get ins for 165 a yr, unless anyone knows of a cheaper place?? I wouldnt do fliers or anything, just a sign at end of driveway?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 11, 2009)

Starduster, that is AWESOME!!!    

Honor, where did you get ins for 165/yr?


----------



## honor435 (Apr 11, 2009)

insurance is company is called "RLI nsurance company" out of peoria, Il.
i think you can google it.


----------

